# Isaiah McKenzie suspended for Bowl game..



## Browning Slayer (Dec 26, 2014)

What is it with these boys...


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 26, 2014)

what did he do?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 26, 2014)

Isaiah McKenzie	WR	FR	5-8	164	Miami, Fla./American Heritage HS


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 26, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> what did he do?



I'm hearing he failed to go to tutoring classes?? If so, he's an IDIOT!



> “Isaiah will not play in this game,” Georgia coach Mark Richt said following the Bulldogs’ practice Friday at Charlotte Country Day School. “Isaiah has got a one-game suspension. It’s not an academic-eligibility issue. It’s not drug issue or anything like that. It’s more in-house, taking-care-of-business issue. He’ll be back in January, but he’ll miss this game.”


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 26, 2014)

Wonder where alot of these kids would be if they couldnt run a 4.2 40?


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 26, 2014)

Richt said it was academics and wasn't drugs, just failed to take of things he should be taking care of.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 26, 2014)

No human joystick for this game


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 26, 2014)

Thug


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 26, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Thug



Hello McFly 99% of them are... The odds were in your favor.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2014)

Richt needs to chill.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Dec 26, 2014)

*fixed it for ya*



SpotandStalk said:


> Thug



You're right....


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 26, 2014)

Maybe he would have been better off lifting a few crab legs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 26, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> What is it with these boys...



is he an important uga player?


----------



## flowingwell (Dec 27, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Thug



What's this suspension concept Richt is using?  Doesn't he know that that teaching kids that there are consequences for decisions could be detrimental to winning and recruiting?  Wouldn't it have been better to simply ask him if he forgot about his tutor and then say that he has to back the player?  It's almost as if he is attempting to "coach" this young man.  What a silly concept, what if they lose?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> What's this suspension concept Richt is using?  Doesn't he know that that teaching kids that there are consequences for decisions could be detrimental to winning and recruiting?  Wouldn't it have been better to simply ask him if he forgot about his tutor and then say that he has to back the player?  It's almost as if he is attempting to "coach" this young man.  What a silly concept, what if they lose?



Then that will be two bowl games in a row and next year it might be the j.c. penney bowl.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 27, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Wonder where alot of these kids would be if they couldnt run a 4.2 40?



That's the ONLY reason most of them are in college. Its what they have to do to go pro. If there was another system for this they would be there


T


----------



## Throwback (Dec 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Richt needs to chill.



Hey he's doing what's important here and it isn't football.



T


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 27, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> What's this suspension concept Richt is using?  Doesn't he know that that teaching kids that there are consequences for decisions could be detrimental to winning and recruiting?  Wouldn't it have been better to simply ask him if he forgot about his tutor and then say that he has to back the player?  It's almost as if he is attempting to "coach" this young man.  What a silly concept, what if they lose?



Would Cmr have suspended this young man if the dogs were in the playoff instead of the Belk Bowl?


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 27, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Would Cmr have suspended this young man if the dogs were in the playoff instead of the Belk Bowl?



Yep.....


----------



## Delrod (Dec 27, 2014)

Yep he sure would have. Sad part is that Jimbo won't suspend a player for anything. Great role model Jimbo


----------



## Throwback (Dec 27, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Would Cmr have suspended this young man if the dogs were in the playoff instead of the Belk Bowl?



Yes and the fans would cheer him 



T


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 27, 2014)

Delrod said:


> Yep he sure would have. Sad part is that Jimbo won't suspend a player for anything. Great role model Jimbo



I guess we'll never know.


Jimbo does what he's paid to do and that's win football games. Regardless of what y'all think CFB is ALL about the $.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 27, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Yes and the fans would cheer him
> 
> 
> 
> T



Then promptly start a Fire CMR thread. 


Cmr is a good man. He deserves better than what most UGA fans give him.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 27, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Jimbo does what he's paid to do and that's win football games. Regardless of what y'all think CFB is ALL about the $.



Oh i believe it. They use kids who need tudors in college just to make that doh!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 27, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Then promptly start a Fire CMR thread.
> 
> 
> Cmr is a good man. He deserves better than what most UGA fans give him.



And FSU can continue being the new Thug U !!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 27, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Oh i believe it. They use kids who need tudors in college just to make that doh!



That's exactly right. Lower their requirements all for the W.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 27, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Yes and the fans would cheer him
> 
> 
> 
> T



Yes and Auburn sux.You were on the Auburn bandwagon until the Dawgs thoroughly skull drug them up and down the field.Havent heard you speak a word of them since???


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 27, 2014)

Thug he should be kicked off the team and would be if the head coach was a real man!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 27, 2014)

Some of you should work for the Obama administration


----------



## Throwback (Dec 27, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Yes and Auburn sux.You were on the Auburn bandwagon until the Dawgs thoroughly skull drug them up and down the field.Havent heard you speak a word of them since???





Ain't no band wagoner here boy.   Some of us adults have a job and don't have fall break to play





T


----------



## Throwback (Dec 27, 2014)

I hope saint richt kicks him off the team for a speedig ticket and auburn picks him up and rams him down your throat next year


And y'all can sit around and say "well at least we lost with dignity"


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 27, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> Thug he should be kicked off the team and would be if the head coach was a real man!



guess Jimbo aint a real man either or famous would be gone Lil Joey.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 27, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Ain't no band wagoner here boy.   Some of us adults have a job and don't have fall break to play
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You couldn't hang half a day with me!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 27, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Yes and Auburn sux.You were on the Auburn bandwagon until the Dawgs thoroughly skull drug them up and down the field.Havent heard you speak a word of them since???



yes......but now its all about the tide......


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 27, 2014)

Throwback said:


> I hope saint richt kicks him off the team for a speedig ticket and auburn picks him up and rams him down your throat next year
> 
> 
> And y'all can sit around and say "well at least we lost with dignity"



55-44


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 27, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> You couldn't hang half a day with me!!!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 27, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> 55-44



I ain't talking about y'all's bunch of window lickers start your own thread 



T


----------



## Throwback (Dec 27, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> You couldn't hang half a day with me!!!





I'm sure no one totes a book satchel like you!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 27, 2014)

Throwback said:


> I'm sure no one totes a book satchel like you!



ooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuucccccccchhhhhhh


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 27, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> guess Jimbo aint a real man either or famous would be gone Lil Joey.



Jimbo is THE MAN.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 27, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> ooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuucccccccchhhhhhh



He would really rather not talk about Auburn or how the Gus Bus blew a transmission!!!


----------



## riprap (Dec 27, 2014)

I can't believe he didn't want the prestige of the belk bowl.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 27, 2014)

If uga loses I'm buying a belk bowl shirt and wearing it every chance I get


T


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 27, 2014)

riprap said:


> I can't believe he didn't want the prestige of the belk bowl.





Me either. Don't they give out free socks to all the players?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 27, 2014)

Throwback said:


> If uga loses I'm buying a belk bowl shirt and wearing it every chance I get
> 
> 
> T



Good luck finding one. They're selling like hot cakes.


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 27, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> guess Jimbo aint a real man either or famous would be gone Lil Joey.



Who is Lil Joe? I have been posting here on GON for 7+ years and don't have a clue who you are referring to.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 27, 2014)

If this were Richt's decision, then I might criticize him for being too hard on the kids, but this is a UGA rule where if you miss so x amount of mandated tutoring, then you must sit 10% of the games.  So McKenzie will probably miss either 1/2 or the whole opener next year also.  If Richt is fired, the next UGA coach will be hamstrung by the same rules that hardly any other school in the country is bound by.  UF's QB got pulled over for having a suspended license and they found pot in the car a couple of weeks back, yet did not even see the inside of a jail cell and probably won't miss any playing time.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 28, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> Who is Lil Joe? I have been posting here on GON for 7+ years and don't have a clue who you are referring to.



Put it this way.......Your his alternate ego!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 29, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> Who is Lil Joe? I have been posting here on GON for 7+ years and don't have a clue who you are referring to.



Posting??

More like trolling! 

LilJoey was the black sheep of the GT fans until he got booted. Not one GT fan would claim him..


----------



## riprap (Dec 29, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Me either. Don't they give out free socks to all the players?



$20 off $100 coupons to the winners.


----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Richt said it was academics and wasn't drugs, just failed to take of things he should be taking care of.



If only more coaches and programs would enforce the rules this well.

I don't see how alumni could be proud of their schools that don't.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 29, 2014)

This ^^


----------

